# Closed captions always on



## SugarBowl

Is anyone having a problem with the stream always displaying closed captions and no way to turn them off ? This is with iphone app v3.3.


----------



## moyekj

Yes, looks like that is a bug with updated version of the iOS App. See:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10122387#post10122387

As I posted in that thread, I ended up reverting to previous version of the App and have turned off auto App updates on my iPad to prevent getting the new version.


----------



## moyekj

Problem solved as posted in other thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10125089#post10125089
(It's a TiVo app bug where captions on in other apps turn it on permanently for TiVo app).


----------



## SugarBowl

That didn't help me. It sounded like VLC was the source of the problem. I have never installed VLC or amazon video . I have netflix installed but it was not showing captions . 

I went to settings, general, accessibility, subtitles&captions. I then toggled the Closed Captions +SDH on and off. That seems to have fixed the tivo app.


----------



## moyekj

SugarBowl said:


> I went to settings, general, accessibility, subtitles&captions. I then toggled the Closed Captions +SDH on and off. That seems to have fixed the tivo app.


 As part of troubleshooting I did that as well, so that may have been what fixed it for me too, though it was already off to begin with.


----------



## SugarBowl

Mine was off too, and I've never messed with it. But toggling it seems to be the trick.


----------



## unclemark

I cannot get the CC to turn off. I don't have VLC or Netflix installed. I've gone into the iOS settings and turned CC on and off, I've reset the settings on the iPad. NOTHING will get the CC to turn off. I'm going to reset the whole iPad. It better stop with that. I'm getting sick of paying for these shabby TiVo products that "kind of" work.


----------



## unclemark

Even resetting the iPad completely hasn't helped. What am I missing? I have another iPad, I connect to the same Roamio and there are no CC. This is really driving me crazy. I'm going to smash this iPad into little pieces.


----------



## pfiagra

unclemark said:


> I cannot get the CC to turn off. I don't have VLC or Netflix installed. I've gone into the iOS settings and turned CC on and off, I've reset the settings on the iPad. NOTHING will get the CC to turn off. I'm going to reset the whole iPad. It better stop with that. I'm getting sick of paying for these shabby TiVo products that "kind of" work.


I "think" on another thread I read that someone used the iOS Videos app to also correct this problem. You should also try other video apps (Amazon Video, Flixster, etc.) if you have any of those.


----------



## windracer

What I had to do, based on a suggestion in the other thread, was to download a free video into the Videos app on the iPhone. Then in there I was able to turn captions off and that fixed the problem.


----------



## series5orpremier

It's stuck on twice for me now for streaming but it doesn't stick on for downloads. Playing a live or archived baseball game in MLB AT BAT and turning off CC from there works.


----------

